
Show HN: Email signature editor with GMail/GSuite integration EmailSignature.org - lou_alcala
https://emailsignature.org/
======
lou_alcala
Hey HN, I did a Show HN last time
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18643557](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18643557)),
and realized that GSuite was not verified, since then I was making some other
updates waiting for Google approves. I have fixed some tweaks in the editor
and also improve the way you upload images, also added some videos that show
you how to use the editor and other to show you how to update your gmail
signature with a couple clicks, finally I change the delete process. Please
feel free to send my your comments or recommendations. Best regards,

------
romanovcode
Am i the only one who prefers plain-text signatures and emails in general?

~~~
wingerlang
I don't mind markup, but images and more-than-one line of content is usually
annoying to me.

~~~
lou_alcala
I will be working on new templates, maybe you will find something you like.
Thanks for the comment

